# Western Flyer X-53 s



## jungleterry (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello everyone , we'll just received are 3rd x53 and liking these more and more . We are still looking for the early black and red version and would love a ladies version for my wife .please keep is in mind if you know of any that are available . Thank you very much for all the help you have given us since we have been a member here . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 15, 2015)

Beautiful bikes you have there. Are you looking for complete bikes in nice shape only ?


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello thanks for the nice comment , yes I like complete bikes like these when possible for sure . Girls bike I might be interested in restoring . Just need one for my wife asap .thank you for your reply


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 15, 2015)

2spd kb   $2800 no shpn




10 going on ebay


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 15, 2015)

jungleterry said:


> Hello thanks for the nice comment , yes I like complete bikes like these when possible for sure . Girls bike I might be interested in restoring . Just need one for my wife asap .thank you for your reply




OK,all I have is a crusty frame and saddle. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## vincev (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice looking bikes !


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 15, 2015)

the gold and black is that all original or restored ?like to see a few more pics for sure.Would be a up grade on ours for sure.Thank you Terry and Tammy


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 15, 2015)

jungleterry said:


> the gold and black is that all original or restored ?like to see a few more pics for sure.Would be a up grade on ours for sure.Thank you Terry and Tammy




orig


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 16, 2015)

really liking  the Red one for sure,but all three are very nice


----------



## cda_cruisers (Jun 22, 2015)

THE STIG said:


>




Do you have any xtra parts for the Jetflows or X53's? Also trying to complete a Womens x53 and a mens Jetflow.


----------



## Jrcxu (Jun 29, 2015)

FYI 
https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bik/5097259878.html


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 29, 2015)

Got it already ,thank you for the heads up .Talked to hi at 6am and had it home by 1pm .Going to detail her out .needing correct pedals and rear hub.this hub is a bendix and has a red line .thinking not correct .also not a skip tooth .Will be posting a few questions up .needing more info on this one for sure but a nice rare find.Thank you again.Terry and Tammy


----------



## vincev (Jun 29, 2015)

Here is a girls on CL.........


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 30, 2015)

Good morning ,thank you again for the heads bought ,its already home here in the garage .Need to post up for more information .its a great bike but maybe not 100 percent correct yet .Thank you again for sending this along .Terry and Tammy


----------



## vincev (Jun 30, 2015)

Glad you got her.


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 30, 2015)

Me too ,i have heard there a tuff one to find.


----------

